# Standard Arms of Nevada SA-9mm... Junk?



## Maddog10 (Feb 24, 2012)

So while digging through my grandfather's safe the other day I found a Standard Arms of Nevada SA-9mm still in the plastic, never shot. My grandfather passed away a few years ago when I was 15, and they have been saving his guns for when I move out of my parents house and then I could have what I wanted. I plan on getting my concealed permit soon and am looking for a 9mm that would serve well as a concealed gun. This one is compact and would fit well, but everything I've read on them seems to point out that they are garbage. Just wondering if anyone can elaborate on this or share stories both good and bad that they've heard about the SA-9? Obviously I hope to never have to use it, but I want a gun I can rely on should the need arise... Plus I want one that will hold up and be fun to practice with obviously.

On a side note, I was VERY excited when I stumbled across what looked to be a BRAND NEW S&W .357 magnum 686. That one is going with me for sure!

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the old lorcin people started standard arms..... same crap different name..... 

altho george kelgren used to make the grendel which was crap at its worst and now makes the keltech which has a following....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They really are in the junk column, this might give you an Idea...its been up on auction since mid december and high bid is only Just over 100$
Item:10069574 Standard Arms of Nevada, Inc. Standard Arms 9mm semi-auto dao mod SA-9mm For Sale at GunAuction.com


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> They really are in the junk column, this might give you an Idea...its been up on auction since mid december and high bid is only Just over 100$
> Item:10069574 Standard Arms of Nevada, Inc. Standard Arms 9mm semi-auto dao mod SA-9mm For Sale at GunAuction.com


their factory direct price to dealers was $138.00


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> their factory direct price to dealers was $138.00


So the high bid isnt even as much as dealer cost when new....Im shocked...shocked I tell ya


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 24, 2012)

scooter said:


> They really are in the junk column, this might give you an Idea...its been up on auction since mid december and high bid is only Just over 100$
> Item:10069574 Standard Arms of Nevada, Inc. Standard Arms 9mm semi-auto dao mod SA-9mm For Sale at GunAuction.com


Yea, that's what I was afraid of. I started out optimistic since it was a free gun, and I'm going to shoot it some just to check it out, but it looks like it's not a gun that I could be confident in as a CC weapon. There was also a Glock 17 9mm in the safe so I'm excited to shoot it as well. It's full size though so it may be a little bulky as a carry gun, but it will be fun to shoot nonetheless... As of now I'm really looking into the Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm compact as a possible conceal carry in the future. Seems to be a nice gun that is getting a lot of good reviews?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> So the high bid isnt even as much as dealer cost when new....Im shocked...shocked I tell ya


the original factory price MAY have included a "certificate of solid waste transport" for shipping across state lines...i dont recall.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Maddog10 said:


> Yea, that's what I was afraid of. I started out optimistic since it was a free gun.....


a free gun may only cost you your life....


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 24, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> a free gun may only cost you your life....


Yea, i know what ya mean. However, it's not a "free gun" because someone else thought it wasn't worth keeping. It's just one that my grandfather bought and never shot it before he passed away. From what I see based on others experiences though, the SA-9 is not a pistol to be trusted in a critical moment, so your statement could prove to be true.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Maddog10 said:


> Yea, i know what ya mean. However, it's not a "free gun" because someone else thought it wasn't worth keeping. It's just one that my grandfather bought and never shot it before he passed away. From what I see based on others experiences though, the SA-9 is not a pistol to be trusted in a critical moment, so your statement could prove to be true.


if the gun meant something to your grandad, its an heirloom and should be cherished..... but if its just a gun that he didnt get around to shooting or trading away..... then i would trade it for a couple of pizzas and a sixer and call it done


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 24, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> if the gun meant something to your grandad, its an heirloom and should be cherished..... but if its just a gun that he didnt get around to shooting or trading away..... then i would trade it for a couple of pizzas and a sixer and call it done


That may be the route I take. There are guns in that safe that are of the sentimental sort, but the SA-9 certainly isn't one of them. The fact that it was never opened and shot leads me to believe he wasn't all that excited about it when he bought it in the first place, or maybe someone traded it to him for a couple pizzas and a sixer haha. I may just get rid of this one and look into getting a nicer 9mm compact from a reliable company that's still in business.


----------



## DavidNewMexico (May 17, 2013)

I am a firearms dealer. Around 1999 or 2000, Standard Arms came about, selling a very inexpensive semi-auto, the SA-9, for something like $85 to dealers with a recommended retail price $140. They looked exactly like KelTecs, because one of the Keltec owners split off to do the weapon. I obtained six and sold them, but got back reports from my customers that the rounds were jamming and not ejecting. I collected them back (paid the people back) and returned them to Standard Arms and got a refund. They explained that the neck needed work and they would solve the problem. About three months later they contacted me and said they had solved the problem and asked if I would I like to purchase some of their improved models? I fell for it and bought four more. I immediately tested one and it jammed, just as they had before. I returned two for a refund, and after about six months of being put off by the secretary on the phone ("they will mail you a check tomorrow, tomorrow tomorrow..."), their phone went dead and they no longer existed.
The good ending to the story is: I was able to turn them in to a local police department buy-back program and got $150 each for them! Thank you, Gun Control people and tax payers of that city! That is what I would do with the SA-9 you have.


----------

